# The ultimate weapon



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

My inlaws left this with me to fix the grip. So I was wondering what it is. It is a Rohm RG 10 in 22 short. From what I've read on the net, it is the single worst firearm ever produced.

"Safest place to stand while firing is infront of it.."

"Free is still overpriced"

"This is the $2 pistol from that song..."

"I gave mine away, but on second thought I should have smashed with a hammer.."

"2 out of six shots will hit a paper plate at 2 yards...if it shoots at all"

Pretty cool to be holding the least best gun in the world!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Careful, you'll put your eye out.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Almost looks like the barrel is crooked the way it is held.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Saltwater Soul said:


> Almost looks like the barrel is crooked the way it is held.


I think it is crooked. I am not sure it really makes any difference with this one.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Saltwater Soul said:


> Almost looks like the barrel is crooked the way it is held.


Lens distortion from being so close to the camera lens.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

If that is what I think it is....... the Magnesium frame will get awful hot if fired quickly. 


Hence, "Hotter than a $2 pistol"


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Put it in a shadow box frame with a pair of snake eye dice and call it "Saturday Night Special"


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

coogerpop said:


> Put it in a shadow box frame with a pair of snake eye dice and call it "Saturday Night Special"


Not that classy. Take out dice, add spent crack vials and a broken grill.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Just got thru a complete takedown and cleaning of this. It ain't no Ruger. The design is ok, but the fit is not so great. The cylinder and barrel are more or less aligned when the hammer falls.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Saturday Night Specials*

Coogerpop's right...What you got there is a "Saturday Night Special"...

Back in the late '60's those "SNS" earned Houston the Murder Capitol
of America...Folks would buy those for about $12.00 at K-mart...And 
carry them to bars...Get in an argument and pull them out and shoot
it out...There was 1 or 2 a night get killed with those thangs...The .22
shorts that they shoot would go in and bonce around till at least on 
of them hit something important...and the guy (ussually) would die right
there or on the way to the hospital...In about 1970 Texas passed a law
where you couldn't carry a gun where beer was served...So they started
using knifes and they were not so fatal....

I happen to get one for Christmas in '66 or '67 to shoot alligator gar that I
caught...At the range of 1'...They worked OK...They were not much good
past that...

Just for your information...Your pistol is missing the cartridge ejector that
screws in front of the cylinder....

Just some useless information on an almost useless handgun...

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Make durn sure its not a starter pistol to be used shooting blanks. Looks just like them. 

Charlie


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

odd for made in Germany , they usually turn out top notch stuff


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bobby Miller said:


> My inlaws left this with me to fix the grip. So I was wondering what it is. It is a Rohm RG 10 in 22 short. From what I've read on the net, it is the single worst firearm ever produced.


I'll bet they took out one heck of a life insurance policy on you for their daughter in the hopes that you'll try to put a round through that thing!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> I'll bet they took out one heck of a life insurance policy on you for their daughter in the hopes that you'll try to put a round through that thing!


It only shoots shorts. A fubar would make me a disablity, not an asset. Besides....I heard that your inlaws was trying to get you to join one of those snake churches in the Ozarks. How's that going???


----------

